# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل اتصال به سرور بعد از نصب sql server 2008

## maryam mrt

بعد از نصب وقتی میخوام به سرور متصل بشم بعد از اینکه connect رو میزنم خطای زیر رو میده دلیلش چیه؟
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified) (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: -1)

----------


## Esmail Solhkhah

سلام دوست عزیز

این لینکها رو بررسی کنید

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%AF%D8%B1-7%29

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...D9%86%DA%AF***

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...D%D8%AA-domain

موفق باشید.

----------


## jam2003y

سلام 
من هم همین مشکلو چندین دفعه داشتم و خیلی هم واسه رفع مشکلش جستجو کردم از استاتید محترم میخوام اگه راه حلی واسه این مشکل دارن بیان کنن

----------


## Esmail Solhkhah

> من هم همین مشکلو چندین دفعه داشتم و خیلی هم واسه رفع مشکلش جستجو کردم از  استاتید محترم میخوام اگه راه حلی واسه این مشکل دارن بیان کنن


دوست عزیز این خطا به علت عدم دسترسی به سرور مربوطه هست و میتونه دلایل مختلفی داشته باشه

از جمله :

عدم استارت شدن سرویس SQL SERVER

عدم وجود  اینستنس مربوطه

تحت شبکه:بلوک شدن پورت پیش فرض 

و ...

اگه لینکهایی رو که تو پست 2 دادم بررسی کنید

به عمده این مشکلات پرداخته شده

موفق باشید.

----------


## jam2003y

ممنون از پیگیری سریعتون به سوالات ، بنده راه کارهای گفته شده در این سایت و دیگر سایت را بررسی کرده ام ولی مشکل برطرف نشده در واقع ارور مربوط به عدم استارت شدن سرویس SQL SERVER می باشد و با اینکه یوزر اتصال را در حالت دیفالت قرار داده ام مشکل حل نشده است و هنگام استار شدن سرویس SQL SERVER ارور میدهد

----------


## Esmail Solhkhah

> در واقع ارور مربوط به عدم استارت شدن سرویس SQL SERVER می باشد و با اینکه  یوزر اتصال را در حالت دیفالت قرار داده ام مشکل حل نشده است و هنگام  استار شدن سرویس SQL SERVER ارور میدهد


جزئیات رو توضیح بدید

منجمله : نوع سیستم عامل و نسخه - نسخه SQL SERVER 
گروه کاری کاربر لاگین شده به ویندوز
نوع Authenticatuion
نحوه نصب SQL SERVER : دیفالت یا کاستم
SQL SERVER رو شبکس یا لوکاله

----------


## jam2003y

من از ویندوز سون 32 بیتی استفاده میکنم و نسخه 2008 اس کیو ال 
درد من اینه که من چند ماهی با این اس کیو ال کار میکردم و بعد از اون دیگه من اصلا وارد ویندوز سون نشدم و همیشه رو ویندوز ایکس پی که رو سیستمم داشتم کار میکردم حالا که میخوام وارد بشم این ارور رو میده هیچ چیزی روی سیستم عوض نشده با یوزر ادمین وارد میشم و سیستمم لوکاله اس کیو ال رو هم رو حالت دیفالت نصب کردم و مدتی هم باهاش کار میکردم نوع Authenticatuion هم که نمیدونم منظورتون چیه

----------


## Esmail Solhkhah

> من از ویندوز سون 32 بیتی استفاده میکنم و نسخه 2008 اس کیو ال 
> درد من اینه که من چند ماهی با این اس کیو ال کار میکردم و بعد از اون دیگه  من اصلا وارد ویندوز سون نشدم و همیشه رو ویندوز ایکس پی که رو سیستمم  داشتم کار میکردم حالا که میخوام وارد بشم این ارور رو میده هیچ چیزی روی  سیستم عوض نشده با یوزر ادمین وارد میشم و سیستمم لوکاله اس کیو ال رو هم  رو حالت دیفالت نصب کردم


یه احتمال اینکه در طول مدتی که با ویندوز XP کار میکردید فایل یا فایلهای SQL SERVER تو درایوی که سون روش نصبه دچار مشکل شده (حالا یا ویروس یا n تا مورد دیگه)

تو لیست سرویسهاتون ببینید سرویس SQL SERVER درحال اجرا هست یا نه ، ضمنا Event Log رو هم بررسی کنید

----------


## jam2003y

> یه احتمال اینکه در طول مدتی که با ویندوز XP کار میکردید فایل یا فایلهای SQL SERVER تو درایوی که سون روش نصبه دچار مشکل شده (حالا یا ویروس یا n تا مورد دیگه)
> 
> تو لیست سرویسهاتون ببینید سرویس SQL SERVER درحال اجرا هست یا نه ، ضمنا Event Log رو هم بررسی کنید


تو پست های قبلی توضیح دادم که سرویس sql server به هیچ عنوان ران نمیشه با یوزرهای مختلف امتحان کردم و حالت دیفالت، من قبلا هم به این مشکل برخوردم و تا ویندوزو عوض نکردم مشکل حل نشده ولی اینبار میخوام دلیلشو بدونم باید حتما یه راه حلی داشته باشه

----------


## Esmail Solhkhah

> تو پست های قبلی توضیح دادم که سرویس sql server به هیچ عنوان ران نمیشه



یه بار ایونت لاگ ویندوز رو خالی کنید بعد سعی کنید سرویس SQL SERVER رو با سرویس منیجر استارت کنید ، بعد از استارت شدن یا نشدن سرویس ایونت لاگ رو بررسی کنید ببینید داستان چیه

اگه بازم موفق نشدید میتونید PM بدید تا ریموت شم ببینم موضوع چیه

----------


## jam2003y

> یه بار ایونت لاگ ویندوز رو خالی کنید بعد سعی کنید سرویس SQL SERVER رو با سرویس منیجر استارت کنید ، بعد از استارت شدن یا نشدن سرویس ایونت لاگ رو بررسی کنید ببینید داستان چیه
> 
> اگه بازم موفق نشدید میتونید PM بدید تا ریموت شم ببینم موضوع چیه


سلام 
ممنون از کمکتون من ارور لوگ خود اس کیو ال رو براتو میزارم بینید شما چیزی متوجه میشید ممنون
2011-10-04 13:49:39.75 Server      Microsoft SQL Server 2008 (RTM) - 10.0.1600.22 (Intel X86) 
	Jul  9 2008 14:43:34 
	Copyright (c) 1988-2008 Microsoft Corporation
	Enterprise Edition on Windows NT 6.1 <X86> (Build 7600: )

2011-10-04 13:49:39.75 Server      (c) 2005 Microsoft Corporation.
2011-10-04 13:49:39.75 Server      All rights reserved.
2011-10-04 13:49:39.75 Server      Server process ID is 2568.
2011-10-04 13:49:39.75 Server      Authentication mode is WINDOWS-ONLY.
2011-10-04 13:49:39.75 Server      Logging SQL Server messages in file 'D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\Log\ERRORLOG'.
2011-10-04 13:49:39.75 Server      This instance of SQL Server last reported using a process ID of 3308 at 10/4/2011 1:49:09 PM (local) 10/4/2011 10:19:09 AM (UTC). This is an informational message only; no user action is required.
2011-10-04 13:49:39.75 Server      Registry startup parameters: 
	 -d D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\DATA\master.mdf
	 -e D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\Log\ERRORLOG
	 -l D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\DATA\mastlog.ldf
2011-10-04 13:49:39.75 Server      SQL Server is starting at normal priority base (=7). This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2011-10-04 13:49:39.75 Server      Detected 2 CPUs. This is an informational message; no user action is required.
2011-10-04 13:49:39.81 Server      Using dynamic lock allocation.  Initial allocation of 2500 Lock blocks and 5000 Lock Owner blocks per node.  This is an informational message only.  No user action is required.
2011-10-04 13:49:45.36 Server      Node configuration: node 0: CPU mask: 0x00000003 Active CPU mask: 0x00000003. This message provides a description of the NUMA configuration for this computer. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2011-10-04 13:49:45.42 spid7s      Starting up database 'master'.
2011-10-04 13:49:45.42 spid7s      Error: 5118, Severity: 16, State: 1.
2011-10-04 13:49:45.42 spid7s      The file "D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\DATA\master.mdf" is compressed but does not reside in a read-only database or filegroup. The file must be decompressed.
2011-10-04 13:49:45.44 spid7s      Error: 5118, Severity: 16, State: 1.
2011-10-04 13:49:45.44 spid7s      The file "D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\DATA\mastlog.ldf" is compressed but does not reside in a read-only database or filegroup. The file must be decompressed.

----------


## Esmail Solhkhah

> pid7s      The file "D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL  Server\MSSQL10.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\DATA\master.mdf" is compressed but does  not reside in a read-only database or filegroup. The file must be  decompressed


درایوی رو که SQL SERVER روشه کامپرس کردید
راهکارشم گفته:دیکامپرسش کنید

----------


## ffuser

باسلام 
هنگتم اتصال sqlبه محیط سی شارپ این پیغام رو میده و اتصال با پایگاه برقرار نمی شود دلیلش چیه ؟ 
ممکنه اشکال در درست نصب نشدن این دو نرم افزار باشه چون هر دو رو با درایم مجازی و از روی ایمیج نصب کردم؟


ANETWORK-RELATEDOR INSTANCE-SPECIFIC ERROR OCCURREDWHILEESTABIISHINGACONNECTION TO SQL SERVER.THE SERVER WASNOT FOUND OR WAS NOT ACCESSIBLE.VERITY THATINSTANCE NAME IS CORECT AND THAT SQL SERVER IS CONFIGURED TO ALLOW REMOTCONNECTION

----------

